# EZ WADE FISHING BELT vs. WADE AID



## sdereki (Feb 23, 2011)

The two look almost identical online. Can anyone point out the differences in the two and provide their opinion on which they think is a better belt? One think i see is that the wade aid guys have a warranty. I have had my fish n hunt belt for about a yr and a half and its rod holders are frustrating to say the least!! looking for a belt that will last!

thanks for any feedback!

zdrags!

d


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

That FnH belt has a lifetime warranty. Shoot me a PM or email ([email protected]) and I'll be happy to get you squared away.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

If you are looking for a belt that will last I would suggest that you go with Hookset Gear. Do a search of the archives, there are several threads on this subject.


----------



## tmstamps (Jan 8, 2009)

Make sure to check out the WADE RIGHT at www.waderight.com. It will definitely hold your fishing rod well and bring all of your gear up off of the waist to keep it out of the water.


----------



## RedRaider85 (Aug 14, 2011)

I've known George and Matthew for over 35 years, so I'm partial to WadeAid. Homegrown Texas product.


----------



## oakforestmx (Feb 9, 2011)

sdereki said:


> The two look almost identical online. Can anyone point out the differences in the two and provide their opinion on which they think is a better belt? One think i see is that the wade aid guys have a warranty. I have had my fish n hunt belt for about a yr and a half and its rod holders are frustrating to say the least!! looking for a belt that will last!
> 
> thanks for any feedback!
> 
> ...


X2 on the rodholders, i had to zipty mine in cause they would fall out.


----------



## RickLued (Mar 7, 2006)

To answer your question and not try to sell you on another brand..... I would go with WadeAid and keep the money where it belongs... In Texas to the inventor, not to China who copied original. Not to mention the warranty.


----------



## 3RD GULFCOAST (Jul 11, 2012)

*EZ wade vs Wade Aide*

I have had my wade aide for 10 years and love it. Keep the money in Texas.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

ricklued said:


> to answer your question and not try to sell you on another brand..... I would go with wadeaid and keep the money where it belongs... In texas to the inventor, not to china who copied original. Not to mention the warranty.


i will second that.......been useing the same wadeaid for years


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I have had my wade aide for 10 years and love it. Keep the money in Texas.


Yup.

TH


----------



## big slick (Sep 23, 2004)

3RD GULFCOAST said:


> I have had my wade aide for 10 years and love it. Keep the money in Texas.


x 3 pretty salty but going on 10 years...


----------



## Sugar Jay (Feb 10, 2010)

The EZ Wade is going to be about $20-30 dollars cheaper then the Wade Aid, their rod holders are slightly different as well. I can get a small tackle box in between the rod holders in the back of an EZ Wade, I can't on the Wade Aid. My buddy had a problem with his Wade Aid and had a hell of time getting a response out of them for the issue. I know he was pretty disappointed with the customer service. Other then that they are very similar.


----------



## sdereki (Feb 23, 2011)

thanks for all the feedback! I've heard nothing but good things about wade aid until ^...


----------



## lufty (Oct 8, 2009)

FnH has a life time warranty ,you may never need the warranty, but its good to have. I love my belt!


----------



## CaptMikeF (Jan 3, 2011)

Howdy,
Has anyone tried the WADE RIGHT? Its made in Texas as well.
http://www.coastalfishinggear.com/products.php

Happy trails, Mike


----------



## sjlara (May 13, 2007)

.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. >*\\\\\><(


----------



## CaptMikeF (Jan 3, 2011)

What is that?


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Adam will fix you up. 

You can fix the old ones with a torch, hot nail and a couple of the larger tie wraps. 

On several of the older belts of assorted brands I have had to tighten the holders using the above. YOU fig where you need the holes top and bottom and where you want the end to tie off and just melt a hole thru on both sides and tighten the plastic holder to the belt.

Works whether the plastic is coming out or you need to tighten the position for a rod holder.

Just be sure to hide the attachment so that it is out of the way.


----------

